# Kh�rn, Typhus, Lucius or Ahriman?



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

*Khârn, Typhus, Lucius or Ahriman?*

Which of thease chaos heroes is the best in your opinion? I prefer Typhus and Ahriman, but decided to vote for Typhus. This does not mean that wich one is STRONGEST. Which one do you like most due to his looks, patron god, or something like that. Of course you can pic the "strongest" if you want...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Is this a fluff question?
Or a tactics question?

Rules wise, i would put them in the order you listed.
#1 - Kharn
#2 - Typhus
#3 - Lucius
#4 - Ahriman

This is taking their points cost into account though.

Lucius and Ahriman are close. Ahriman is obviously better, but is REALLY expensive.


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Is this a fluff question?
> Or a tactics question?
> 
> Rules wise, i would put them in the order you listed.
> ...


Fluff. What do you like most.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

If Ahriman got his 4th wound back, his Lascannon spell and some kind of Psychic hood he would be more approachable.

Kharn's borderline best thing in the Chao Codex

Fluff wise, It's all about Ahriman.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

chaos_warrior_marine said:


> Fluff. What do you like most.


Moved to Fluff section. 


If its purely Fluff, then Lucius is the best for 2 reasons...
1 - He can never "die".
2 - He is just awesome.


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Moved to Fluff section.
> 
> 
> If its purely Fluff, then Lucius is the best for 2 reasons...
> ...


:laugh: Yeah, he is badass! Like all of thease characters do...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Kharn both fluff and stat wise. So far despite not having a book devoted to World Eaters, Kharn has the most character progression in the stories, you see him in ToH as a normal Marine, then you see him as a very unhinged guy in AoD then you finally see him go nuts in one of the earlier Horus books. Ahriman is good but I don't like how he started off, his character development is pretty straight forward.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I actually like the Ahriman fluff the best...followed by Kharn, lucius, and finally Typhus(who I don't care for)


Doc


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Typhus. Feel free to take my Nurgle fantard words with a grain of salt, but I just find him that nifty. He and his crew bargain with the devil to save themselves from horrible deaths and become hosts to a variety of nasty diseases, spreading their dues across the galaxy. It seems like one of the few instances where their heresy seems plausible and understandable. 

And in 40k he is a beast to put in with a squad of terminators. 

But truthfully, I'm surprised Fabius Bile wasn't included in the list because he his my favorite Chaos character of them all.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

chaos_warrior_marine said:


> Which one do you like most due to his looks


Hmm... a beauty pageant then? :laugh:

In regards to which one is more powerful, I think it depends on the power and influence of their patron and which god favours their champion the most: 



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I imagine it would depend on Slaanesh's current power and rankings within the Great Game. If the Emperor killed him for example, I highly doubt Slaanesh would be in a position to transform the Emperor into Lucius, the Emperor is simply too powerful and it would take so much energy, power and investment that Slaanesh would leave himself extremely vulnerable in the Great Game.
> 
> As for if a Champion of another Chaos God killed him (Eg. Kharn, Ahriman or Typhus), I think it largely depends on the Champions worth to their patron compared to Lucius' worth to Slaanesh, and the Champions patron's power and ranking within the Great Game compared to Slaanesh at that point. For example if Slaanesh was the dominant and most powerful Chaos God at the time of Lucius' death to (lets say) Kharn, and Slaanesh valued Lucius more than Khorne did Kharn, then Slaanesh would probably be in a position to revive Lucius at the expense of Kharn. This applies to the other gods and their champions as well in my mind.


Thats how I see it. 

Which character do I personally prefer? Lucius.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

I am Lucius.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I likes Ahriman teh bestest cos he can makes the pew pew sounds wiv his magics.:so_happy:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Kharn the Betrayer! KILL! MAIM! BURN! KILL! MAIM! BURN!

although i gotta say; thespore's mis-adventures of Lucius the eternal were the best. damn...I wish we had more of those...


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a thing for narcissistic pretty boys.

Therefore I support Lucius all the way.

I always preferred Slaanesh to the other Gods, both in terms of his power and emotional make-up, and his backstory is the most interesting.

Therefore the Champion of Slaanesh, the Scion of Chemos, The Soulthief and Fulgrims Champion, Luicus the Eternal, is simply the best.

Although based on a Thousand Sons Ahriman is really gaining in fluff terms, and IMO is useful on the tabletop, but is just a bit to expensive.

Kharn is the best on the tabletop, his fluff leaves alot to be desired.

Typhus is great on the Tabletop, just a bit expensive and restricted in Terminator Armour for transport options, and he needs a good lengthy appearance in a Death Guard specific Horus Heresy book.

That book should also open with Mortarions struggles on his homeplanet, hint, hint Black Library writers lol.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I think Kharn in fluff terms cannot die either. But I think its just stated that no one had ever been able to inflict the same wound as the one he suffered on the Walls of Terra. Lucius can die... he's just reborn. 

Who is a more destructive force? Kharn, most definitely. And influential? I would also say Kharn. In many ways deciding the fate of two legions.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

ckcrawford said:


> I think Kharn in fluff terms cannot die either. But I think its just stated that no one had ever been able to inflict the same wound as the one he suffered on the Walls of Terra. Lucius can die... he's just reborn.
> 
> Who is a more destructive force? Kharn, most definitely. And influential? I would also say Kharn. In many ways deciding the fate of two legions.


Exactly Kharn is so badass people don't get the chance to see if he can die, where as Lucius dies so often it happens a lot


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> where as Lucius dies so often it happens a lot


Although thats working under the assumption that death is a negative thing. In regards to Lucius, death is a very positive thing (_"an experience of transcendent pleasure"_ in fact).


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Although thats working under the assumption that death is a negative thing. In regards to Lucius, death is a very positive thing (_"an experience of transcendent pleasure"_ in fact).


So Lucius deliberately dies just to get his kicks? That's messed up lol


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I voted for Kharn, because he is totally awesome.

However, then I remembered that this was in the fluff section, looked up at the slot where Lucius the Eternal was and then did a: *Insert appropiate Facepalm of your choice here*.

Although saying that, I doubt the Gods would allow their favoured champion to be killed, so upon one killing Lucius then they would probably somehow cancel out the fact that Lucius could you know, become them.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Kharn, because he is the jesus of chaos.

So lord khorne brought is favored son back from the dead so he could preach the Gospel of "!YOU MORONS ARN"T KILLING THINGS FAST ENOUGH!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> I am Lucius.





Karak The Unfaithful said:


> i gotta say; thespore's mis-adventures of Lucius the eternal were the best. damn...I wish we had more of those...


This. Though I voted Ahriman coz he's an exile and therefore badass


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I voted for Kharn, because he is totally awesome.
> 
> However, then I remembered that this was in the fluff section, looked up at the slot where Lucius the Eternal was and then did a: *Insert appropiate Facepalm of your choice here*.
> 
> Although saying that, I doubt the Gods would allow their favoured champion to be killed, so upon one killing Lucius then they would probably somehow cancel out the fact that Lucius could you know, become them.


I think Kharn has great lore so far, it's subtle but well thought out through the heresy books.


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

In case any of you haven't seen this thread click on this. Although I prefer typhus this is an utterly epic

Karak should know what this links supposed to mean. I've deleted it till I can find the right page


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Kharn for me. After reading a couple of short stories with him, from during both the heresy, and a more contemporary setting, I've grown to really like this angry young man.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Kharn. Kill. Maim. Burn. 

Lett the Galaxy drown in Blood!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Lets see. My favorite Chaos Character period is Huron Blackheart. But out of the four I like.... Well I have different Standards here.

Taticaly its Kharn. Hes the best in Game.

Fluff its Ahriman, I always thought the Badass who broke into the Library was kickass, then after Reading TS I really loved the character. 

For Looks its Lucius. The guy was a major player during the opening acts of the HH, has a deep maddening personality the slowly curropted him over time, he was suppose to be one of the best Swordsman ever, and now he has a armour of traped souls. But in the end Ahriman appeals more to me fluff wise and Lucius game wise aint that good. But I run a EC army and he is the perfect Model for it. I just havnt bought him cause he game wise worthless.

Overall I like Typhus.... Good Model, Good Rules, and I love how he has his own super badass DG and Plague Fleet that roams around.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have gone for kharn.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Kharn, for two reasons.
he is baddest of all badasses, and just destroys everything in a three mile radius.
In game, he is amazing, and in combat he just jumps in and puts some HOLY SHIT OMG WTF JUST HAPPENED :O !!!!!!!!!! all over your opponent's face.

Kharn, making Space Marines of all colours shit their power-pants since M31


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kharn, the others are pansies compared to him.


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

I must say typhus. He is a basically a living corpse in terminator armour (ever tried killing one of those? :biggrin, and unlike the other "immortal" champions no one has been able to do enough damage for him too need an immortaliaty gift. This may be going too far to the rules but i love that he has the only daemon force weapon available, as well as having complete controll of his psychic powers (no psychic tests required to use his powers).


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Oddly enough kharn would still be able to kill typhus at least on the table top....weird. (Also cheaper to..?)


----------

